

Should Facebook Buy RIM? Inside Tech's Hottest New Acquisition Rumour - techvibes
http://www.techvibes.com/blog/should-facebook-buy-rim-inside-techs-hottest-new-acquisition-rumour-2012-05-30

======
debacle
This is an incredibly compelling rumor. Facebook buying RIM would revitalize
both companies and would signal a huge shift in Facebook's strategy.

However, I don't know if Facebook is mature enough yet to jump into the mobile
patent shark tank.

